# Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift



## Hardcoreentertaiment (18. September 2009)

*Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe- so wünsche ich mir die nächsten NFS'

und dafür gibts jetzt nen THREAD!


ALSO!

anstelle von EA würde ich die NFS-Teile in 2 Gruppen unterteilen!

1. : Rennspiele wie NFS HP, ProStreet und Shift
---- Natürlich auch auf wunsch mit Polizei
---- Einmal bekannte Rennstrecken wie Nürburgring usw...
---- Und Fantasiestrecken
---- Extra Teststrecken für selbst entworfene Wagen ohne andere Fahrer (wie in PORSCHE)
---- Ganz individuell Tunebar und mit sensieblen einstellungen
---- Ohne Story
---- Mit Trainingsmodus
---- Streckenoptionen wie: Tag/Nacht   Regen/Sonne wählbar
---- Mit Supersportwagen die man auch mal ohne tuning das die autos teilweise verschandelt fahren kann



2. Rennspiel mit frei befahrbarer stadt und story

---- große stadt in der man sich aber nicht verirrt
---- jedes auto lässt sich bis zum maximum tunen
---- diverse custom tuningteile
---- internetmodus mit dem man die welt frei befahren kann und rennen auf offener straße gegen mitspieler fahren kann, und sein custom car zeigen kann, mit anderen spielern auf der ganzen welt cruisen, ohne story- jedoch lassen sich die wagen aus dem story modus fahren
---- mit Tag/Nacht simulation
---- autobahnring auf dem man im öffentlichen verkehr sein auto testen kann und darauf ohne abzubiegen im kreis gurken kann wie bei Most Wanted
---- im onlinemodus eine "Blacklist"
---- wieder teile wie Neons, lichter usw (einfach das feeling von illegalen Straßenrennen mit Sportwagen bei nacht)
---- Polizei lässt sich an und ausschalten (nur wenn man nicht verfolgt wird^^)
---- wenn man keine gute internetverbindung hat einen "Freie-Fahrt" Modus (wie onlinemodus nur mit vom PC gesteuerten vorgetuneten autos, oder man fährt auf abgesperrten strecken die es auch im karrieremodus gibt- einfach mit vorwahl wie bei NFS HP2: verkehrsdichte, tageszeit, strecke(welt oder einzelne strecken, runden,polizei)
---- man fährt im onlinemodus gegen geld, und kann mit anderen spielern chatten während man fährt und die direkt in der umgebung um einen sind und nicht mit allen 3000spielern^^
---- carpacks die erhältlich sind

sooooo- das wäre meine vorstellung von NFS - namen:1: NFS Reacing 2: NFS Live
Tipps an EA:
-auch wenn streit mit Ferrari war wäre es doch schön wenn man sich wieder auf Ferraris in NFS einigen könnte, vielleicht auch ohne tuning
- Riskiert mal mehr zeit für die entwicklung-auch wenn das risiko dann groß ist noch mehr geld für einen eventuellen flop auszugeben^^



Und nun mod-wünsche für Shift..

hab noch keine denn ich habs noch nicht...


----------



## kevinl (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

Ich wäre da eher für die 2. Version *mit Cops, freie Fahrt und freies Tuning.*
Und ja, 1 Jahr für Entwicklung ist finde ich auch zu kurz. Lieber mehr Zeit und dafür ein hammer Game.

Ja, Mods für Shift.
Vielleicht einpaar diverse Grafikmods, wo bei man meiner Meinung nach nich so viel zu verbessern hat.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

hab schon einen modwunsch

regen und tageszeiten für shift!


----------



## kevinl (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

aber nur mit funktionierenden scheibenwischern.

evtl dass man die karosseriekits entfernt und man alles selber frei wählen kann. (zB.: Schürze X mit Seitenschweller Y, usw.)

MfG


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

ohaaaa - das geht xD

aber nicht ingame!

du musst die texturen öffnen und diese dann bearbeiten-jretzt kannste die bearbeitete karosse dranmachen xD

ansonsten gibts und wird es auch keine gute lösung geben


----------



## kevinl (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

Naja, ich hoffen das nächste NFS wird keine Simulation, sondern so wie NFS Most Wanted oder Undercover. Also mit Cops.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*



kevinl schrieb:


> Und ja, 1 Jahr für Entwicklung ist finde ich auch zu kurz. Lieber mehr Zeit und dafür ein hammer Game.



Bis jetzt waren es immer 2 Jahre.
Ist das jetzt anders?


----------



## kevinl (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

Bis jetzt kam doch jedes Jahr ein Neues raus.

Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die schon am übernächsten arbeiten.

MfG Kevin


----------



## ghostadmin (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

Ja bis jetzt haben aber auch immer 2 Teams an den Game gearbeitet. 
Also arbeiten die schon seit nem Jahr an dem NFS was nächstes Jahr rauskommt.


----------



## kevinl (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

und fangen jetzt an das zu entwickeln, was im Herbst 2011 rauskommt.
Ein Quark!!

Ja, das eine Team = Simulation (PS;S)
das andere = Arcade (MW;C;UC) 

MFG


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

also wenn ich einen texturmod für nfs shift mach dann gibts titties - so knackig wie der hintern der dame auf dem pic is xd

http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/5800/ss115840.jpg
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/3794/ss12039.jpg

und die hände der dame sind viel zu klobig!


----------



## kevinl (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

Fein,fein. Und, geht der Reventon ab?


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

der reventon ist einfach wie jeder lambo super - da braucht man keine ferraris!!!


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (21. September 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

bin gerade schwer am basteln an shift - habs endlich geschafft das ich shift mit hoher schattenquali spielen kann

jetzt bin ich an anderen sachen am suchen wie sättigung und diversensachen wie glow-effekte usw...

und ich werde in den nächsten stunden mal nen no-intro fix hochladen...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. September 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

Meine Wünsche
1. mehr Strecken, finde davon kann man nie genug haben.
2. bessere KI. Falls möglich wirklich mal eine die sich auf das Könnes des Spielers einstellen kann. Eventuell auch nur so wie in Papyrus Nascar 2002, da stellte sich die KI (auf Wunsch) nach dem Rennen so ein wie man gefahren ist. Gutes Rennen/gute Plazierung, KI stärke rauf, schlechtes Rennen KI stärke runter. 
3. reales Wetter. Nicht nur Regen/Trocken, sondern auch Temperatur, Wind. Und bitte bei den Realen Strecken echte Daten runterladbar. So wie z.b. im Flight Simulator, da gibt es auch echtes Wetter runterladbar.
4. deutlich besseres Schadensmodell
5. gleich von Anfang an ne Maus unterstützung
6. Fahrphysik noch realer
7. noch realerer Motorensound
8. längere Rennen. Warum vorallem am Anfang nur immer 2-3 Runden Rennen. So kann man selten normal ohne Unfall nach vorne kommen.
9. Qualy. Will selber entscheiden können wo ich starten muß. 
10. Rennen auch mit Boxenstopps
11. Online, sollte man als Host sofort Leute die nur unfälle bauen kicken können. Und die sollten auch nicht mehr Joinen dürfen.
12. falls 11 nicht machbar ist. Dann bitte alternativ Rennen ohne Kollision einstellen dürfen. So währen die Chrashlids, die nicht wissen das nach einer Start/Ziel geraden zu 100% ne Kurve kommt und Bremsen angesagt währe, nichts anstellen können. 
13. Replays speicherbar
14. Replays die auch mal zur Action der KI Fahrer, oder bei Onlinerennen zu echten Gegnern schaltet. So würde mehr TV Flair entstehen.
15. Setups für jedes Auto und jeder Strecke speicherbar
16. kein Kopierschutz
17. keine Konsolenversion (das gibt Ärger von Konsoleros), die sollten sich voll auf PC Konzentrieren und den ideal ausnutzen.
18. kein DLC. Entweder gleich alles ins Spiel bringen. Oder sich das andere Zeugs für einen Nachfolger behalten.
19. Motec Telemetriedaten. Wird dann Setup Profis freuen
20. keine Bugs

So das war es. Trotz der 20 Punkte bin ich mit Shift zufrieden. Das ist das 1. NFS seit Porsche das ich mal wieder gekauft habe. Aber verbessern kann man ja immer was. Und vielleicht macht sich ja einer die Mühe (PCGH vielleicht) und sammelt die Punkte und schickt sie an EA. Versuchen kann man es ja mal.


----------



## oliver86 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

Hab ein Problem, ich hab nun Windows 7 drauf und wollte die Shift Datein entpacken, mit dem Shift unpacker. Hatte vorher ein paar schöne Mods drauf und würde die gern wieder draufmachen.

Nur leider funktioniert der unpacker nun nicht mehr, hab schon als Admin probiert, schreibschutz rausgenommen, sicherheit eingestellt.

Nun weiß ich nicht mehr weiter...

Helft mir bitte!!!


----------



## KOF328 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

ich wünsche mir die grafik von shift(mal von den beschissenen decals abgesehen),nfsu2 tuning mit autosculpt und auch eine nfsu2-ähnliche karriere. in klartext nfsu3. so wie 10millionen andere auch

EA ! WARUM MACHT IHR DAS NICHT? ES WÄRE EIN SPIEL DAS SO GUT VERKAUFT WIRD...


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

Ich habe nur einen einzigen Wunsch für ein kommendes NfS:

*Most Wanted in zeitgemäßer Grafik!*

Dieses Game war für mich bis jetzt das perfekte NfS. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. November 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*



KOF328 schrieb:


> ich wünsche mir die grafik von shift(mal von den beschissenen decals abgesehen),nfsu2 tuning mit autosculpt und auch eine nfsu2-ähnliche karriere. in klartext nfsu3. so wie 10millionen andere auch
> 
> EA ! WARUM MACHT IHR DAS NICHT? ES WÄRE EIN SPIEL DAS SO GUT VERKAUFT WIRD...


Ich finde es gut das EA einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen hat. Das illegale Rennen und Tuning getue will doch keiner mehr. 
Für Shift 2 bitte weiter Richtung Simulation und gut ist.

P.S. würde EA wieder Richtung Underground gehen, hätten sie einen Käufer (mich) weniger. Seit NFS Porsche habe ich kein NFS mehr gekauft, bis halt Shift kam.


----------



## kevinl (1. November 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

Ich stimme KOF328 und boss3D vollkommen zu. Mein Wunsch wäre zusätzlich noch eine Art Spielwelt, welche es in Most Wanted gab und Cops.

Meiner Meinung nach soll EA die Finger vonn der Simulation lassen.

@Blackvoodoo

Ich will schon (und sicherlich viele mehr) 





> Das illegale Rennen und Tuning getue




Und warum hast du dir dann Pro Steet nicht gekauft?? 

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. November 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*



kevinl schrieb:


> Und warum hast du dir dann Pro Steet nicht gekauft??
> 
> Gruß Kevin


Pro Street hat mir eigentlich nicht schlecht gefallen (Demo) aber das Teil ruckelte, eher stockte. Das Bild blieb alle paar sek für einen Augenblick stehen trotz stabiler Framerates von 60. 
Sowas kauft man sich doch dann nicht.


----------



## tommyracer01 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

Ganz klar Freie Fahrt, Cops usw.
Für mich war Need for Speed immer so ein Spiel.

Solche normalen Rennspiele wie jetzt z.b. Shift sind einfach nicht mein Ding. 

Ab ProStreet hat NFS die Seiten gewechselt, will ich jetzt mal so sagen. 
Früher gings immer um illegale Straßenrennen, seit ProStreet ist das ganz anders. 

Für das nächste NFS ganz klar Freihe Fahrt, Polizei, Streetraces, große Stadt. Halt wie NFS U2, MW, Carbon. Jedes von den 3 Spielen hatte ein anderes Konzept. Die waren super. Mein klarer Favorit MW. Einfach ein solches Spiel mit neuer Grafik und neuen Sachen.


----------



## feivel (20. November 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

ich würd mir mal einen Teil mit richtig viel Geschwindigkeit wünschen, ähnlich F-Zero, von mir aus auch gern einem bunten Zukunftsszenario auf dem PC gibts davon zu wenig.
Dann gerne auch einen NFS - Retro Teil der auf den Strecken von 1&2 aufbaut.

Was ich mir auch gern wünschen würde, wäre ein Need for Speed Crash, vielleicht mit ner Hasenfußrennenthematik ...


----------



## Two-Face (20. November 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

Ich wünsche mir wieder umfangreiches Automodding und krasse Verfolgungsjagden mit der Polizei! Und evtl. eine noch zerstörbarere Umgebung, als in _Most Wanted_
Und natürlich noch mehr verschiedene Autos, als in jedem bisher erschienen Teil zusammen!
Und eine Special-Edition wär' mal wieder net schlecht.


----------



## Two-Face (20. November 2009)

*AW: Wünsche für nächste NFS-Spiele und modwünsche für shift*

Kruzefix, ich hasse es, wenn ich statt "Ändern" immer auf "Antworten" klicke!

Bitte löschen.


----------

